# Kaufberatung Echolot Norwegen



## apportier_dackel (26. Februar 2007)

Hallo Boardies

Wir wollen für den Verein ein Echolot kaufen das sowohl für "meinen" nächsten Norwegenurlaub zu gebrauchen ist als auch für unsere lokalen Stauseen. Der Markt ist so vielfältig und ich hoffe ich könnt mir ein wenig Kaufberatung zuteil kommen lassen für geeignete Echolote. Bisher hat mir jemand zu irgendeinem DF Echolot von Eagle geraten wegen dem Preis Leistungs Verhältnis.

Schöne wäre es, wenn es neben der Bodenstruktur auch Fischschwärme und Einzelfische symbolisieren kann.

Danke euch schonmal für Ratschläge!


----------



## Jirko (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Kaufberatung Echolot Norwegen*

nabend apportier_dackel #h

euer echolot sollte folgende anforderungen erfüllen:

- mindestens eine 320er vertikale pixelung
- splitscreen
- mindestens 2.400 watt spitzensendeleistung
- ab 250m+ doppelfrequenzlot
- mindestens ne 10er grauabstufung, besser 16er

gibt einige lote aus der lowrance- bzw. eagle (kommen beide aus der gleichen schmiede), humminbird und geonav-reihe, die diese anforderungen erfüllen...

...ab einer gewissen tiefe (ca. 50m+) ist eine einzelfischortung bei loten mit obigen eigenschaften nicht mehr möglich (liegt an der auflösung = pixelung des screens)... möchtest du eine solche auch in tieferen wasserschichten haben, wirst du zu high-end-geräten greifen müssen... die einzelfischortung ist in norwegen aber relativ selten massgebend... diese spielt dann wiederum auf unseren binnengewässern eine nicht unerhebliche rolle und mit obigen eigenschaften bist du dafür auch auf unseren süßwassern bestens gewappnet #h


----------



## apportier_dackel (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Kaufberatung Echolot Norwegen*

Danke Jirko für die Hinweise

Ich habe mich dank dir doch zu einem DF entschieden und zwar dem Eagle SeaFinder 320 DF Portable.  Eigentlich hatte ich das Lowrance X 125 bzw. 135  bevorzugt.

Jetzt wird es in 2 Wochen seine Reifeprüfung bestehen müssen!


----------



## Theo (18. März 2007)

*AW: Kaufberatung Echolot Norwegen*

Ich hoffe Du berichtest von Deiner Tour und vor allem wegen dem Echolot, ich bin da auch schon einige Monate dran und kann mich nicht richtig entscheiden, vor allem wegen der Summe.


Gruss Theo


----------



## olli24 (23. März 2007)

*AW: Kaufberatung Echolot Norwegen*

Hallo,
auch mal ne Frage dazu. Wie tief sollte ein Echolot für Mittelnorge reichen? Langen 450m
oder besser 750m (136 DF, Humminbird 900er)?

Gruß Olli


----------



## gründler (26. März 2007)

*AW: Kaufberatung Echolot Norwegen*

hi
Also ich besitze selber das x135 und das x-510 C von Lowrance,und ich kann nur jedem ans herz legen,spart nicht am falschen Ende,auch wenn es etwas teuerer ist aber die Auflösung und das Menü und die Eigenschaften von Profi Geräten sind einfach besser.
Natürlich ist der Preis ein bißchen höher aber ein Echolot sollte bei vernünftiger Behandlung eine Lebenslange Anschaffung bleiben,und man sollte nicht am falschen Ort sparen.
Beide Geräte sind sehr gute Echos für Norwegen,und über die Details kann man nur staunen 480x480 Bildpunkte 4000Watt.
Die Geräte Versprechen was sie halten.#6


----------



## Gunti2005 (26. März 2007)

*AW: Kaufberatung Echolot Norwegen*

also dann eher das X125/135 oder das 320 DF ?


----------



## Gunti2005 (29. März 2007)

*AW: Kaufberatung Echolot Norwegen*

also dann eher das X125/135 oder das 320 DF für Norge. Gibt es da noch nen geheimen Tip ?


----------



## Jirko (30. März 2007)

*AW: Kaufberatung Echolot Norwegen*

moin gunti #h

kommt drauf an, wie tief du maximal auf den fahrwassern norwegens fischen möchtest!? kurze info büdde und dann geht´s weider #h


----------



## Gunti2005 (30. März 2007)

*AW: Kaufberatung Echolot Norwegen*

Hallo Jirko

Danke für Deine Rückmeldung. Nutze zur Zeit das FishEasy2. Das neue sollte ein größeres Display haben und etwas weiter runter gehen. Rund um Stord gehts teilweise mächtig ab und da ist dann beim FishEasy2 oft mal Schluss.

Hab mich nun mal belesen. Das 136er scheint ja als DF noch ne Ecke besser zu sein als das 135er. Aber 500 Euronen sind ne Menge Holz. 

Deine Tips waren doch die Pixel und die Sendeleistung...


----------



## Gunti2005 (30. März 2007)

*AW: Kaufberatung Echolot Norwegen*

Da ich die NMEA Schnittstelle nicht benötige würde ja auch eher das 126 DF in Frage kommen.

Ist offensichtlich das gleiche Gerät wie das 136er nur ohne die NMEA Schnittstelle.

Das 126er gibt es für ca. 450 Euronen als Festeinbau. Akku und Portable Koffer würde ich vom FishEasy2 übernehmen.


----------



## Gunti2005 (1. April 2007)

*AW: Kaufberatung Echolot Norwegen*

Hat denn jemand nen heißen Tip für das Lowranze X-126 DF ?

Hab hier normale Preise ab 437 Euro für die Festmontage gesehen.

Über dem großen Teich schon ab 320 $....


----------



## Echolotzentrum (2. April 2007)

*AW: Kaufberatung Echolot Norwegen*

Hallo,

ein ganz wichtiger Tipp:

Kein Lowrance x-126 DF, sondern lieber das X-136 DF.

Denn er Unterschied ist nicht nur die NMEA2000 /Lowrance NET Schnittstelle (die bräuchte man übrigens für Updates!), sondern in erster Linie die Sendeleistung bei 200khz und die deutlich bessere Bildschirmqualität (Nicht die Auflösung).


Thomas Schlageter


----------



## Echolotzentrum (2. April 2007)

*AW: Kaufberatung Echolot Norwegen*

Ach so,

noch eine Empfehlung:

Humminbird 727. 

Bringt sicher 400 - 450 Meter im Salzwasser. Kann alles außer Kaffee kochen.
Ohne Service und Schulung: € 407,00
Mit Schulung (glaubt mir, die ist wichtiger als die meisten denken!), Service, Support, DVD, Tutorium, usw. € 449,00

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## Gunti2005 (2. April 2007)

*AW: Kaufberatung Echolot Norwegen*

danke ersteinmal

da werd ich mal nochmal einen Blick auf das 727 werfen.


----------

